# Is it time for me to upgrade to a Better vise?



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been tying now for a couple of months, an each time I'm getting a little better. My First vise is a New in the Box, (but older Thompson Pro Vise) I really enjoy tying and now have a pretty sizable investment in supplies which continues to grow.

I see some advantages to having a rotating vise, and have look at a few video's of them. I looking for some direction as to what the next step might be? Make? Models? Etc? You guys have been right on so far with the direction you have given me, so !!! How about one more time?

Migabby


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

mite be if you think it is time then go for it. if you got the money and need for it . do not go regal cause it will not be the same as true rotary. 


http://store.hookhack.com/Dynaking-Baracuda-Jr-Trekker-C-clamp/productinfo/DKBARJC/
http://www.bobmarriottsflyfishingstore.com/fly-tying-vises/renzetti/vises/renzetti-traveler-cam-vises

the vice be low if any thing break you cannot buy part for like dyna king or even renzetti so be aware of this info not many can you by parts for them there is a very cheap price on the dyna king trekker vice. I think it is 224.99 ware regular price is 249.99 . the other I would recommend is the renzetti traveler which I own it is that good of a vcie just get the cam jaw for it . btw save your old vice casue the adjut ment screw on my vise broke once on my renzetti from over torqueing salt hooks in the cam jaws. any ways just have a back up btw live is easier this way also do a brush up on rotary tying make things quicker. &#8220;the rotary part does&#8221;. Any ways best of luck 

http://store.hookhack.com/PEAK-Rotary-Vice-Pedestal-Model/productinfo/PEAKPED/


btw griffen vices are same as peak can not buy parts for them so be sure to get some thing with part like adjust ment screws etc...


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Get the best you can for your budget,
Im on my second vise I went renzetti traveler, Im satisfied.
Its the newer cam lever jaw instead of a adjustment screw for the head and its rotary.Good luck.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm brand new to tying and have an anvil apex. I see so reason to upgrade. I can rotate it as needed. I haven't seen anywhere where something more 'rotateable' would work better. A bobbin holder might be nice.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Jfish said:


> I'm brand new to tying and have an anvil apex. I see so reason to upgrade. I can rotate it as needed. I haven't seen anywhere where something more 'rotateable' would work better. A bobbin holder might be nice.


 

it is a good vise but can you find parts for it mite be able to. but i have not seen any one who sells them. you can buy every thing for dyna kings and renzettis from ruber bands to screws etc small parts. some time is not worth sending the hole vise in. some shops carried them. 

as for what i said about regal they do make a true roatay but it like 399.99 for it mite be a fishing nut. i do not know. i would hate to stear you that way if you could not and or did not want to afford it. ware the reg regal; is like 149.99 last i looked it is rotary but not that good. like i said not true rotary. i think renzetti has a apprentice vise for like $100 but i would still gor for the traveler if you can afford it they do sell part for the apprentice vise. it liek the apex vice mite be worth a look i will post it in a minute. the apex and the renzetti there the same price one you can not find part for as well as the renzetti. it does not have to be true roaty i find ware the hook is srtrait with the center of rotation. it can be some thing liek a apex just need some thing that spinns lol's.


any ways wish you luck at it hope you get what you want.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Renzetti apprentice vise 
http://www.renzetti.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=83&Itemid=198
Apprentice sold here 
http://www.bobmarriottsflyfishingstore.com/fly-tying-vises/renzetti/vises/renzetti-apprentise-c-clamp-vise
Partsranzetti.com
http://www.renzetti.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=217

and the anvil apex good vise but no parts. but does have a warranty if the company does not go bankrupt. could happen to renzetti to. 
http://www.fishusa.com/Anvil-Apex-Fly-Tying-Vise_p.html?source=googleps
also the apprentice has no parts for it for sale so I would be careful casue you will have to send it in if anything breaks. any ways you get either of these vises you will need a bobbin cradle so factor that in to the total too. Any ways best of luck 
oh ya don't for get to shop around i may not have the best price.


anvils web site

http://anvilusa.com/apex_fly_tying_vise.htm


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i think gander has some thing simular to the anvil apex but for $39.99 not sure thought last i looked they had it but remember it is not a life time warranty vise. but ya the apex may be the way to go for price to price to value. if you can find the gander vise or dont like it. any ways wish you luck.


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys for the Input... I think I'm going to take an intermediate leap for the next step.. Price is a factor an I want to go a little slower than too big of a jump at this time.

Migabby


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I have the Presentation 4000 pedestal and love it. Thousands of bugs anywhere from 28's to 2/0 for salt. Cam jaws are a must!

Never went the production route, but some love the AuSable crank add-on, but I'm not that good...lol

I guess the available clouser arm would have its application (again for speed)


----------



## anvilusa (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm from Anvilusa and saw your post just wondering, what made you think you couldn't get parts, I have parts coming out of my ears:yikes: LOL
and I don't think were going bankrupt any time soon. With this economy who know. LOL The real problem is theres just one of me, and we really are scissor makers, you should buy your wife a great pair of scissors from Sally's, we private lable so just like when we were making the Thompson scissors and putting Thompsons name on it, we make fromm and other brands, in our factory and put their name on it but this is about our flyfishing dept.and because I spend so much time working on these vises I haven't been able to go fly fishing in the streams or just fishing for walleye in W.I at our cabin up in the northwoods, except once over Memorial Day weekend I caught three walleye, at Ike Walton, too bad we don't have GPS for fly fishing( yet) but to relax here in IN, sometimes we cast out in our lake after dinner that does not happen offten, anyway this is a good way to ask anything about the vises, go ahead ask me anything and see how quick I can get an answer, I'm what you might say the neck that turns the head:smile-mad If you call the factory and its not a scissor question well lets just say it will take much longer.


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

anvilusa said:


> I'm from Anvilusa and saw your post just wondering, what made you think you couldn't get parts, I have parts coming out of my ears:yikes: LOL
> and I don't think were going bankrupt any time soon. With this economy who know. LOL The real problem is theres just one of me, and we really are scissor makers, you should buy your wife a great pair of scissors from Sally's, we private lable so just like when we were making the Thompson scissors and putting Thompson's name on it, we make fromm and other brands, in our factory and put their name on it but this is about our flyfishing dept.and because I spend so much time working on these vises I haven't been able to go fly fishing in the streams or just fishing for walleye in W.I at our cabin up in the northwoods, except once over Memorial Day weekend I caught three walleye, at Ike Walton, too bad we don't have GPS for fly fishing( yet) but to relax here in IN, sometimes we cast out in our lake after dinner that does not happen offten, anyway this is a good way to ask anything about the vises, go ahead ask me anything and see how quick I can get an answer, I'm what you might say the neck that turns the head:smile-mad If you call the factory and its not a scissor question well lets just say it will take much longer.


 
Thank for the reply...Using an older Thompson A vise now and the jaw is giving me fits.. I am looking at the Anvil Vises also and will be making my Decision soon! I sent for a Catalog..

Migabby


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

migabby said:


> Thank for the reply...Using an older Thompson A vise now and the jaw is giving me fits.. I am looking at the Anvil Vises also and will be making my Decision soon! I sent for a Catalog..
> 
> Migabby


 
Like said earlier the anvil is a good vise. i just have not found any parts listings in stores that sell them. why this is i do not know. they should it is a good vise it makes life easier in stead of sending it in. i am sure like said you can call and oder would be easier if people at shops carried them if you ask me. any ways best of luck to you.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

swaprat said:


> Like said earlier the anvil is a good vise. i just have not found any parts listings in stores that sell them. why this is i do not know. they should it is a good vise it makes life easier in stead of sending it in. i am sure like said you can call and oder would be easier if people at shops carried them if you ask me. any ways best of luck to you.


The days of shops having everything you need are pretty much over...

Touching feathers before you buy them are pretty much over too...

Mr Anvil will have parts shipped to you next day if ya wanna spend a little less then the gas you would burn to go pick the parts up at a store.

My experience with Anvil is nothing but a good experience. They treated me well... they shipped quickly... the sales people I spoke to spoke english and knew exactly what i wanted... and they make really nice quality products right here in the USA. 

In fact... lets test my theroy of their customer service...

Mr Anvil...

I have an Atlas... love the vise... but after a few years and a boat load of flies put through her... I think the jaws need a tuning up. I also have three pair of your scissors that all could use a good sharpening. Ya I'm guilty of cutting some wire, lead, foam and other stuff too but I don't think they are beyond repair... lol. I actually want to purchase another pair of the palm scissors with the open thumb hole... I simply love those! 

You do sharpen scissor... don't you?

How long would it take for you to tune up my vise and what would the repair cost me? 

Have there been any updates to the Atlas vise that I should be aware of?

Thank you in advance...

TommyT


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Anvil,

Are there different jaws for my apex? I had to take a stone and knock a bur off mine (I was a machinist). Just thought I would mention it  Anyhow I like the jaws but is there anything smaller?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## anvilusa (Jun 15, 2012)

Remember I did say I'm the neck that turns the head,that makes me Ms Anvil, if you call the factory you'll get Barbara and she is great, I'm the one who use to go to the shows with David until I had back surgery three years ago. Now I surf the web and google will bring up anything mentioned about Anvil. When I saw some questions about the vises, I ask David if I could answer them. I know the product since I put every vise together in the early 2000's. I took parts from the machines and I cleaned them and deburred them, using a scotchbrite wheel. One time a jaw got away from me and it went sailing across the shop. I think some of the guys thought I did that on purpose:tdo12: . Then sent them to heat treat and beadblasted them and if they didn't meet my standards they didn't leave the building. Sometimes I would put 25 jaws on a wire open each one then place a hook in it and then send them to heat treat, only to have some of them close back up even get larger even just a little, but I had to throw them in the scrap bin because it has to hold the full range of hooks.
I am not in sales any longer but I believe in our products and have always been so proud that the vise is made in our factory, even the pedestal base, so if you need a part call the office, we will send it to you no charge. The jaws are the only thing that may not be quite right because as you said a burr may not have gotton knocked off, or a thumb screw may get lost, or broken, or something like that. If you want thave us go through your vise we will be happy to do it. We like to see the older vises, the more they are used the smoother they usually run. The scissors come off the same machines we use for Barber and Beauty and pet groomers scissors, so who ever sharpens for your barber or dog groomer, usually will be happy to sharpen them also. Our machines that sharpen the scissors are production machines and are not really suited to doing ones and twos. As you can see I'm not selling anything. In fact I don't even go into the factory any more, but my husband will not let anyone check these vises except himself and we want our customers to be happy with their purchases. Ms Anvilusa


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

ms. anvil maybe you missed this but i am thinking the reason renzetti is selling those parts packs for the travler is it breaks down all the time? like on your vise if it is not breaking down why would there be a need to supply part for the broken parts that are not there cheaply. like they say the simplist of designs is best look like you perfected it. lol's any ways here is some in fo and pic of that gander vise i was telling the op or origanal poster about. 
Here are some pictures of the vise I am referring to at gander mountain in novi cost is $29.99 and it is not rotary but has some very good hook holding power if you ask me. If it was me I would go for the anvil apex if I can afford it or this one to bad this one does not have a warranty like anvil and is made in India unlike that of anvils vise there are reasons I say this is the usa made vises are of higher quality steel and have warranties etc.. unlike the one in the pictures $30 minus $80 buck leaves $50 bucks for the anvil which all consider is not bad at all I think they retail for $99.99. If you did not want to sink your money in to a vise the Silverado vise at gander is very darn good for $30 bucks. It is a non-rotary vise but has more hook holding power then those old Thomson aa pro vises. I use to have one of those black aa pro vises too. I thought it was junk compare to the Silverado vise from gander. it is a step up from it and the anvil is another step if it was me I would skip the center step and go for the gold if you could and go for the anvil vise but that is up to you not me. Any ways best of luck and hope you get in to them fish. Any ways enjoy the pic I needed a better vise for a backup and this one better than the supreme vise from cabelas . Also it does come with standard jaws and a bull jaw for salt water tying or bigger hooks to smaller hooks the Silverado does.


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

anvilusa said:


> Remember I did say I'm the neck that turns the head,that makes me Ms Anvil, if you call the factory you'll get Barbara and she is great, I'm the one who use to go to the shows with David until I had back surgery three years ago. Now I surf the web and google will bring up anything mentioned about Anvil. When I saw some questions about the vises, I ask David if I could answer them. I know the product since I put every vise together in the early 2000's. I took parts from the machines and I cleaned them and deburred them, using a scotchbrite wheel. One time a jaw got away from me and it went sailing across the shop. I think some of the guys thought I did that on purpose:tdo12: . Then sent them to heat treat and beadblasted them and if they didn't meet my standards they didn't leave the building. Sometimes I would put 25 jaws on a wire open each one then place a hook in it and then send them to heat treat, only to have some of them close back up even get larger even just a little, but I had to throw them in the scrap bin because it has to hold the full range of hooks.
> I am not in sales any longer but I believe in our products and have always been so proud that the vise is made in our factory, even the pedestal base, so if you need a part call the office, we will send it to you no charge. The jaws are the only thing that may not be quite right because as you said a burr may not have gotton knocked off, or a thumb screw may get lost, or broken, or something like that. If you want thave us go through your vise we will be happy to do it. We like to see the older vises, the more they are used the smoother they usually run. The scissors come off the same machines we use for Barber and Beauty and pet groomers scissors, so who ever sharpens for your barber or dog groomer, usually will be happy to sharpen them also. Our machines that sharpen the scissors are production machines and are not really suited to doing ones and twos. As you can see I'm not selling anything. In fact I don't even go into the factory any more, but my husband will not let anyone check these vises except himself and we want our customers to be happy with their purchases. Ms Anvilusa


I'm super happy with the apex. Tying flies right now. It's a great product and I will recommend it to anyone! Just wanted to mention that burr.

Thanks for the information about if we need a part to just call. That alone should cause anyone to buy an anvil!


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

Wanted to mention I bought my Apex for $90 on eBay with free shipping from PA.


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Recieved my Anvil Atlas Vise yesterday and was more than pleased with the purchase. I didn't know how important a rotating Vise was until I tied a few flies last knight Up to #18 hooks. It is very well made. My flies are looking better all the time. I have the bobbin cradle on order also should have in a day or two..Now I have to save my cash for Hackle Buying, boy it's expensive...

Migabby


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

you won't regret that purchase...


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

What did the atlas run you?


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

I got the vise out of Fly Fishing Discounters out of FLa. for about 125 with shipping. thru Ebay.

Migabby


----------



## Jfish (Sep 22, 2010)

That's not much more than the apex I bought. I ws thinking there was a bigger price difference.


----------

